# Affiche Airplay dans l'économiseur d'écran.



## DrPiquouze (25 Décembre 2013)

Salut à tous,

Venant de faire lacquisition dune Apple TV, je teste son fonctionnement. Jai utilisé Airplay pour afficher films ou photos, mais à présent, dès que léconomiseur décran de lApple TV se met en route, il est pollué par une fenêtre Airplay (noire et texte blanc, masquant mes photos) qui essaie de mexpliquer comment faire pour afficher mes images. 

Comment supprimer cette fenêtre ?
Dans le menu de l'ATV, mais pas trouvé où ?
Sur le Mac ? ou l'iPad ou l'iPhone ?

Cordialement


----------



## DrPiquouze (29 Décembre 2013)

Bon, finalement j'ai trouvé, c'est dans le menu Salle de conférence, il faut le désactiver.


----------



## gasbur (2 Mars 2014)

Merci pour la solution, que je cherchais depuis des lustres !


----------



## DEGOVI (7 Juin 2014)

Merci pour la solution !!


----------

